# Where can I buy finger or cobb mullet for bait?



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Everybody,

Unfortunately, I don't have a cast net yet and I'd like to buy some finger or cobb mullet for bait. I'd like to find a good place in South Hampton Roads to buy them, preferably VA Beach, Norfolk or Chesapeake.

Thanks in Advance! :beer:


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Oceans East on North Hampton Blvd and they are open early and stay open pretty late too


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

pretty much every bait and tackle Long bay pointe bait and tackle, bruces bait and tackle,theres a little bait tackle across the street from croakers resteraunt on Shore drive they have fresh mullet every day


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks BULLDAWG! :beer: Oceans East is on the way home, that'll make it easy to pick em up.


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Jaron15! :beer: Which Long Bay Pointe location are you talking about, the one on Shore Drive or the one off of Great Neck?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

the one on old great neck


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You can get a 3/8" 4ft. net at Sports Authority for $15... I recently bought one, not bad quality at all... perfect for catching mullet. You can basically blind cast and catch all the bunker and mullet you could need at Lynnhaven right now.


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Rockstar!  I didn't realize you could get a cast net for as little as $15. At that price, it would pay for itself the first time you used it.  I'd like to ask you a few more questions, check your PM.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I couldn't believe it myself... almost felt like I was stealin' the damn thing walkin' out of there.  

The brand is Fitech Super Spreader. It has fairly soft monofilament line (spreads a full circle easier) and enough weight to catch bait in deeper water. It's a fairly good quality net, for the price anyways... just make sure to rinse after every use... it'll rust up quick.


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Finger mullet*

We have it


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Baitshack said:


> We have it


Thanks! :beer: I'll keep that in mind.


----------

